# Neighbor Throwing Down the Gaunlet On My Bees



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hove you looked at his chimney to see if the critters are really honeybees?


----------



## 71Corvette (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you had any discussions with him recently? Regardless of whether you think they're your bees, maybe you could offer to help him with his "infestation". You may find that they aren't honey bees at all - problem solved.


----------



## DC Honeybees (Mar 9, 2011)

Going over tomorrow to 1) confirm they are honeybees, and 2) try to help him. But his wife has demonstrated some tendencies toward the unreasonable, so walking in eggshells.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

DNA testing sounds in order here.
Just Kidding.
While I live miles away, our climate is similar here in Ohio. I just (hopefully) collected a huge swarm in my own yard.


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

Boy ol Boy, I feel your frustration, I have a store just down the road, they called one day and tell me to come and get my bees, Humm, I go down and bees are in the garbage cans enjoying the soda (this was summer dearth) I pretend like I am doing something about it, I tell the owner, (I know pretty well), that I would recommend removing the cans and that would remove the dumped half full soda cans, and the bees aren't mine, because I recognize my bees. ( she looked at me strangely)She removes the cans off the gas island, then a few more days I get a call again, the bees are all around the dumpster, so I explain the bees are doing what they do, gathering supplies, the nectar has dried up and they do what they can do, she was very nice about it as I educated her in bug sprays and my bees are not the problem but I CAN BE if they decide to spray, she warns employees about spraying, A few days later I go in and tell them Hey guys I have 3 bees missing and want to know where they are? They all looked at each other seriously then I laughed and so did they. But the owner even told me that she found out that the bees are protected, and she would try to keep the cans from the front of store and off the gas island, just let me know when we are in a dearth. I think most people can be enlightened and some can't, but try, and when all else fails, fight for your rights and the bees right to exist period.
 I tell them funny stories about the bees and now they all ask hows the bees? when I am in there.
Just remember, some people are bored with there lives and look to disrupt others, so check it out, all you can do, then tell them if they are bees that they aren't your bees you don't recognize any of them. move on


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I have found being helpful at yellow jacket removal with a spray can to be a win-win situation.

One neighbor I educated on the soda cans and she's not having problems anymore. Another "adopted" my swarm. Win-win for sure.


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

in my area at least swarms come both in late spring and early fall. caught my first swarm today in fact. the bees may very well be yours, however, whatever he's doing to "control" them isn't working. my understanding is that swarms will congregate in the same locations over and over because of the scent left behind. whether he's spraying them or calling a pest control guy - he's not doing anything about the scent left behind or the cavity they want to inhabit. there may even be old brood comb up in his chimney that they are smelling

i would explain why what he's doing now isn't working and then offer to screen the chimney and put a swarm trap up there. then if he sees bees, you can just come collect them.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

2 of my hives have swarmed in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I explain my views on neighborly conflicts pretty well in this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?273924-Neighbor-being-bothered-by-my-new-bees

Luckily that OP seemed to have rational neighbors, you, it would seem have the far more common type, the utterly unreasonable monster.

Summary of my method: Total war. No compromise, No limits. Stand your ground now or give up and let them rule you and anyone else they meet. Even if you lose you can make it cost them so much you'll at least protect the next guy. Every time they push you, push back ten times harder. 

Good luck.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Tell him these are Italian bees and yours are carnys and see what he said. Explain 2 different strains of honeybees. Blow enough smoke up his _$$ and you might get away with it. Or say my bees are marked in yellow and some went and got tatoos without your permission.LOL


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I once asked a lawyer friend of mine about a similar situation for another friend. His advice was: "keep talking to the neighbor, do not admit any wrong doing, and keep on bee keeping." Just keep on doing what you are doing and see if the neighbor will force the issue. Most things is life seem worse the moment that you learn of them and lessen as time passes. So in time your kind words and a other problems of their lives may take care of this problem. If not, you may be able to hire Aerindel to go over and crush their Adam's Apples under his thumbs.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

A simple, though maybe not easy, solution would be to remove your hives to an alternate location temporarily.
if they are bees, remove them if they're accessible.

In a week or two when he calls you about "your" bees again, you can point out that they are feral bees, not yours.
Explain how your managed colonies were displacing some ofo the wild population and preventing some these problems until you moved them.
After explaining that the more colonies you have on your rooftop, the less forage there is for wild bee colonies, limiting their growth and swarming, and you may turn an opponent into an ally.

It will take some work, inconvenience, and tact, though.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

You may go over walking on egg shells (nothing wrong with that) but make sure they understand that you are there to help not for any nonsense.
I went on a honeybee call to a rental unit the other day for a guy out of town for a wedding, of course when I got there it was yellow jackets I text him and asked for his address and told him I would go ahead and take care of them and send him a bill for 50.00.
My wife the pessimist "won't see that"
Got the check yesterday and maybe in the future real honeybees.


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

Be helpful and informative so you set a good example as a beekeeper. Work with them to find a solution even if it is yellow jackets. Though you don't have any responsibility to provide the service for that solution, or should be compensated if you do. Even if it was your hive that swarmed, provided you followed the laws (best you could) and are practicing swarm management, it's not your fault they chose this guy's chimney. 

Your actions could prove very pivotal in straightening out your vague and contradictory laws. Set a good example and maybe you'll have more say in defining them and preventing future dilemmas!

With colony collapse disorder in the news many more people are becoming bee-friendly. If this guy is anti-bee I doubt he'll get much support.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Aerindel said:


> Summary of my method: Total war. No compromise, No limits. Stand your ground now or give up and let them rule you and anyone else they meet. Even if you lose you can make it cost them so much you'll at least protect the next guy. Every time they push you, push back ten times harder.


Unfortunately that method could lead to disaster if the neighbors in question are friends of yours, but have unrealistic tolerance for bees. My neighbors (who are friends) have 4 young children. The kids play outside in their yard all the time (which is quite rare these days) about 50 to 100 feet from my 4 hives. They know I have bees and I give them honey, but they have expressed grave concerns over their kids getting stung. So far so good, but if a sting happens, I cannot tell them to go take a flying leap. I just can’t do that to my neighbors. Even for a few acquaintances further down the block. I have scouted several rural locations and I am prepared to move my hives if I have to. 

I find it amusing when people recommend the use of the nuclear option if approached by neighbors that do not want bees around. Sometimes relationships and neighborhood dynamics come first. I also do not believe that the "education and give them a jar of honey” approach works when you have a young mother on your doorstep with a hysterical screaming kid in her arms.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I often thought about assembling a small flier - double side sheet - "booklet" highlighting honey bees, their life cycle, hive, crop & urban pollination. Pictures say thousands. That and separate pictures of yellow jackets, hornets and wasps with bullets about their life and a friendly visit may end issues. I fortunately resolved ours with less effort.

Education and communication is our best means of solving all problems.


----------



## DC Honeybees (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, I went over there today and they are in fact honeybees, and they swarmed and took up residence in a void through their chimney mortar. Their chimney is metal lined so I assume the bees are working the area between the brick and the liner. This is the second time that bees have taken up residence there so there must be some old comb inside.

I did speak with the woman, and she had already called (or re-called) the bee guy who handled them before and who is going to deal with them again for free. The way she described it, he uses a powder (I assume it is boric acid) to kill them.

Still don't know whether it was my bees, but going to try to accommodate, or at least make that representation while I figure out what to do.


----------



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

G'ville, you cracked me up with this one "Hey guys I have 3 bees missing and want to know where they are." I thoroughly enjoyed it, thank you.
And lazy shooter almost finished me off with his Adam's Apple comment!

DC Honeybees, would you be able to catch the swarm safely? My chimney is too high for those shenanigans, but I'm assuming you have roof access? I'm guessing removing is not an option (surprised it didn't melt of catch on fire if they used the chimeny) if it's between a liner and the brick. Plugging holes or using screens seems to be the only option. It's a shame these folks want to kill them.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Once the bees are gone from the chimney, unless the hole is plugged, it will still likely be attractive to bees later.

I would explain that to the homeowner, and see if there was an out of the way place where he would agree to allow a swarm trap to be set up. (Also plug the chimney crack with some _metal _screen.) Point out that any future swarms that chose the trap (over other possible locations on his property) would be quickly removed by you, at no charge. Even if you didn't want to expand your apiary to accommodate these swarms, you could likely sell them locally.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

When my very O/C neighbour got upset about a swarm in a tree in his yard, I did not say they were my bees (could have been from anywhere) but obviously he was convinced the nearest hive, mine, was the origin (and it might have been...no one saw where they came from). I was able to quickly call one of our two local Master Beekeepers (if it had been a weekday I could also have given him the local state apiculturalist's number), who came to retrieve the swarm, which within the hour it took for her to arrive had dissipated. I left him with a contact list for any future incidents.

There is also a list of local beekeepers who will come retrieve swarms.

I too will have to find an outyard to expand my hobby. I don't mind that but I do want to keep one hive here at home as I love to watch the bees.

Which is all by way of saying....in these incidents never admit it is or may be your bees unless there is concrete evidence it WAS your bees, but offer all the arm's length help possible as a gesture of good will. Neutrality is important...suggest remedies that the homeowner can take if possible, and offer to find them help for swarm retrieval if you can. Sympathize but do not apologize.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha, I love all the BS stories and excuses to give people. I like to BS every now and then when I'm doing a removal. But usually I stick to the facts. I essentially offer a free honeybee class while I do the removal. People are always fascinated, and want to tell their friends about me (and my service!).

Anyway, I also enjoy the life of beekeeping in the "gray" area. I live in an HOA that does not have any restrictions on beekeeping. However, you can't keep seemingly harmless animals like chickens. They have a clause built into the HOA rules that anything considered "unsafe" can be required to be fixed/removed. Weeds in the yard fall under the "unsafe" category.

So I'm running a small beekeeping service company out of my back yard (also illegal by the rule of "no home businesses"). I have the full support of my neighbors. As of last night's removal I'm up to 7 colonies out back, with at least one more by the end of the week. I'm working to plant tall thick foliage along the back fence to deter nosy noses. My property backs up to a power line easement, and then a wide strip of woods. Technically, it's private property managed by the HOA, so technically no one is ever supposed to be back there to see anything. So if anyone reports me I can just ask why they were trespassing, and peaking through my fence. 

Currently there is no mention at all in my HOA rules against beekeeping, however, there are none for it either. There's also no rule about keeping a milk cow out back, but I know that would never fly! I do have resources lined up in case they ever do decide to bust my chops and make me move the hives. Since there is no mention in the rules about beekeeping at all, I suppose it falls into that gray area, where the HOA can make up a rule on the fly.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

> I find it amusing when people recommend the use of the nuclear option if approached by neighbors that do not want bees around. Sometimes relationships and neighborhood dynamics come first.


This is how I view it, If they are worth being friends with then they will understand a simple a polite explanation. If they don't then they aren't worth having any kind of peaceful relationship with anyway. I give everyone I meet a chance to be friends but if they don't get "it" then I'm not going wast time trying to accommodate their mental problems.

In this specific situation I would go over and check out the situation. Confirm that they are bees, if possible confirm they are your bees. Heck, I would even remove the insects (whatever they where)

And that is where the nice acts would end. If that isn't enough to make your neighbor happy then he is a mean little creature (like most neighbors who complain) and any further attempt to make peace with him will just hurt you and add to his power. Meanwhile you will have spent a couple hours on his property giving you a good chance to find out whatever things he has that he would rather hide.




> So in time your kind words and a other problems of their lives may take care of this problem.


Particularly if you add to those problems. 



> If not, you may be able to hire Aerindel to go over and crush their Adam's Apples under his thumbs.


LOL, that would leave finger-prints.......its their spirit that I like to crush......

Seriously though, you could hire a private investigator to follow him around for a week. Particularly if the investigator "lets" himself be seen. There are few things more frightening to a modern american than having a complete stranger repeatedly point a camera at you as you go about your day. 

Most "complainers" are really pretty small minded and cowardly people who rely on the politeness of others and the general philosophy "lets all get along" that pervades our society to get away with what they do. Presented with a strong, calculated opposition they usually crumble.


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know about you but I'd think twice about taking advice about neighbors from someone who lives in Montana.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

FWIW the neighbour that gave me grief is truly obsessive compulsive, his yard and home are always in showpiece condition, and my feeling is that he finds anything unplanned or spontaneous terrifying and upsetting...he's a big, powerful man who I think has used bullying to keep himself safe (he comes from a hard background, but has done very well). It is how he gets his needs met. 

Once I got over the initial upset, I realized that no amount of reassurance or honey would "keep him sweet". He is just an irritable guy and I am not going to change that. So since he is just going to blow from time to time, I figured I might as well relax, keep my one or two hives as per the bylaw (although like many places, the bylaw is somewhat...ummmmm...interpret-able) and deal with the tantrums one by one. Meanwhile, I will do my best to get along with the gentleman, not push his obvious buttons, and scout out a couple of places for beeyards. I need to expand, can't do it here, and outyards give me a place to go if I have to relocate the bees entirely.


----------



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you bring over any honey or other bee products (mead always works!) ?? works as a peace offering...For all they know, it could be the presidents bees! Tell em to call the white house!


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

natureboy68 said:


> Did you bring over any honey or other bee products (mead always works!) ?? works as a peace offering...For all they know, it could be the presidents bees! Tell em to call the white house!


Call the white house...best suggestion in the whole thread!


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Sue him for defamation and filing a false report, that should shut him up pretty quick.


----------



## Monica (Jun 20, 2012)

Admit no fault. Try to help. Be reasonable. Be the first to walk away peacefully. Under no circumstances move your bees. I have the psycho neighbors form **** and the more you give them what they demand the more they want! They only get worse! (I have been hit over the back of the head with a 2 by 4 in my own driveway because thier dog bit a neighbor child which I witnessed and they tried to choke my child... we eventually had to put up security cameras to prove we werent doing the things they said we were and to prove that they were)
Irrational people cannot be reasoned with. And they are too selfish to admit their own falut in anything that happens to them.

Good luck!


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Monica said:


> Admit no fault. Try to help. Be reasonable. Be the first to walk away peacefully. Under no circumstances move your bees. I have the psycho neighbors form **** and the more you give them what they demand the more they want! They only get worse! (I have been hit over the back of the head with a 2 by 4 in my own driveway because thier dog bit a neighbor child which I witnessed and they tried to choke my child... we eventually had to put up security cameras to prove we werent doing the things they said we were and to prove that they were)
> Irrational people cannot be reasoned with. And they are too selfish to admit their own falut in anything that happens to them.
> 
> Good luck!


Shotguns were made for people like that... just sayin'


----------



## Monica (Jun 20, 2012)

Bens-Bees said:


> Shotguns were made for people like that... just sayin'


Exactly why I said to my husband "Either we buy some land and move or I'm buying a gun!"
We now have 110 acres and hopefully the house will be done this fall! PEACE AT LAST!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Aerindal - I'm guessing the best defense is a good offense? 

People that live in Montana and people that live in Texas have a thing or 2 in common. 

and Joe, well you do have a point!


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

> Aerindal - I'm guessing the best defense is a good offense?


Well, ideally you could just set back and watch him bang his fists against your castle wall but few people have truly defensible properties these days.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to keep my hottest hive by the back gate. My trailer was safe.


----------

